# Help me pick a backsplash



## vetting (Jan 6, 2009)

Option A:

All glass tile backslash


















Option B:

Slate tile with glass tile stip


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Decorating is a personal choice, what is OK for one may be horrible for another. That said.......I don't like the 1" square stuff in your pics, way too busy for me. Not as a stripe, and definitely not by itself.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I heart the look of the glass tiles. But, they've become fairly ubiquitous. I've begun to worry that they be the avocado green of the 2000s? Maybe use them solid as an accent around the sink or stovetop?

The stripe is wrong - it hits your outlets at a weird height - not quite high enough, not quite low enough.


----------



## Nia (Jul 18, 2008)

The bottom line is you have to see it everyday and we don't. Try adding the glass tiles in random areas in a design. I like the glass tiles, but I think they're more trendy vs. a timeless look. It depends on what look you're going for. Also try moving your accent border down one row to be in line with your outlets.

I would try different combinations and leave them displayed to see which one
you favor after looking at them all day.

Good luck!


----------



## vetting (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is the progress so far.

Feel free to post your comments/suggestions/changes.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

2 cents: I like the 2x2 glasss tile line at the top. Two of them, seems a bit "busy". 

.....Not liking the lower line "with" the upper together: Too much going on. 

That's just my preference. Doesn't mean I'm right.


----------



## Nia (Jul 18, 2008)

> I like the 2x2 glasss tile line at the top. Two of them, seems a bit "busy".
> 
> .....Not liking the lower line "with" the upper together: Too much going on.


I agree, but it is definitely your choice.


----------



## vetting (Jan 6, 2009)

Changed it up a bit and made some more progress


----------



## Nia (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey you made great progress. Once everything is back together you will appreciate all the work that's involved and be glad that you finished.

Enjoy your new kitchen it looks great.


----------



## vetting (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is what the kitchen used to look like


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

congrats on the good looking kitchen. :thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Huge improvement!

Thanks for posting the pics.

Funny thing is that there are people that actually like the old "retro look".


----------

